# Follicle Count vs Eggs Retrieved vs Embryos/Eggs Frozen?



## BreezyBoo (Sep 6, 2013)

Hey ladies just curious about follicle count vs retrieved vs frozen.....Please answer below! 

1) Age & diagnosis? 
2) Follicle Count? 
3) Eggs Retrieved? 
4) Embryos/Eggs Frozen?
5) How many survived thaw?


----------



## Puglover1980 (Mar 7, 2013)

1) 33 years old (32 when when treatment was started), diagnosis: severe PCOS and no natural ovulation
2) Baseline antral follicle count right before commencing cycle: 44
3) 17 eggs retrieved (egg sharing, so kept 9)
4) 5 top-quality blastocysts frozen, 1 transferred
5) Not applicable as yet


----------



## BreezyBoo (Sep 6, 2013)

Puglover1980 said:


> 1) 33 years old (32 when when treatment was started), diagnosis: severe PCOS and no natural ovulation
> 2) Baseline antral follicle count right before commencing cycle: 44
> 3) 17 eggs retrieved (egg sharing, so kept 9)
> 4) 5 top-quality blastocysts frozen, 1 transferred
> 5) Not applicable as yet


Congrats on the pregnancy!


----------



## orchidz (Feb 20, 2013)

1) 29, blockef tubes
2) 20
3) 11( ES, 6 for me 5 fertilized with ICSI)
4) 0
5) N/A


----------



## scooter5 (Jan 22, 2013)

1)  32, PCOS and no natural ovulation
2)  Just 5 follies
3)  4 eggs retrieved
4)  4 eggs fertilised.  1 egg discarded on day one and 1 discarded on day two.  2 amazing embryos made it to day 3 (Grade 1, both 8 cells).  Nothing for freezing
5)  N/A


----------



## CG781 (Aug 10, 2012)

1. 35, poss immunes issues (un-tested), MF
2. 34 follies
3. 24 retrieved
4. 11 fertilised, (ICSI) froze 8 @ day 2, 3 blasts
5. 8 day 2 thawed, but all were fragmenting by day 5 so discarded. So far both blasts thawed fine and implanted. Miscarried both. One left in freezer.


----------



## BreezyBoo (Sep 6, 2013)

Bump


----------



## BreezyBoo (Sep 6, 2013)

*bumppp*


----------



## star17 (Oct 31, 2012)

My first go:

1). Pco and male factor
2) about a gazillion follies, but about 15 of right size.
3). 12 eggs, 8 fertilised.
4) 2 blasts put back and 1 frozen
5) 1 survived thaw.

Just about to start next cycle and will let u know!


----------



## Mercury (Jan 31, 2012)

1) 35, severe MF
2) 12 follicles 
3) 9 eggs
4) 6 eggs suitable for ICSI, 3 fertilized. 1 arrested straight away, 2 x 3dt. None to freeze. 2 sacs seen at 7 weeks, but one empty.
5) N/A


----------



## foxglove (Jul 20, 2013)

1  38 pcos. damaged tubes, male factor
2. Load of follies approx 30+!!
3. 23 eggs
4. 21 suitable for ICSI - 17 fertilized. 14 on  day 3 so went to blast. 3 x good blasts. 1 put back 2 frozen
4. n/A


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

1. Endo, adeno & PCOS and male factor
2. AFC was 52, stims 26 viable, lots of other little ones
3. 15 eggs, 14 mature
4. 100% icsi fertilisation, 1 put back, 3 frozen, the rest over-developed, were abnormal, or stopped developing
5. N/A so far


----------



## mamochka (May 23, 2013)

1) 42 -unexplained, some MF issues
2) afc -18
3) 23 eggs, 17 icsied, 13 fertilized
4) 6 blasts - 3 went in, 2 frozen, 1 not good enough for freezing
5) 2 thawed ok


----------



## Cay23 (Jan 12, 2011)

Cycle 3
1) Age & diagnosis 39 - low AMH and high NK cell cytotoxicity
2) Follicle Count - at scan before EC, 12 between 10.8mm and 17.4mm
3) Eggs Retrieved 12 - 11 injected (ICSI) - 5 fertilised
4) Embryos/Eggs Frozen 5 - all frozen at day 1
5) How many survived thaw? 2/3 - 2 still in the freezer

Cycle 4
1) Age & diagnosis 40 - low AMH and high NK cell cytotoxicity
2) Follicle Count - at scan before EC, 9 between 11mm and 26mm
3) Eggs Retrieved 2 - 1 injected (ICSI) but did not fertilise
4) Embryos/Eggs Frozen 0
5) How many survived thaw? N/a


----------



## Bambixi (Aug 24, 2012)

Hey Sweets,

Don't want you to feel like I'm stalking you but know you're no longer **. 

Just wanted to check that you're as ok as can be. 

Hoping you've managed to get a follow up appointment with the Dr ASAP. 

I know full well that I can offer no words of comfort, they are void and meaningless at this point. But, if you want someone to bounce ideas, theories off etc, it's the very least I can do.

G x


----------



## Alexandra29 (Oct 10, 2011)

1st cycle
1. 29 and pcos
2. Follicle count at scan before EC 27
3. 15 Eggs
4. 8 fertilised but none good enough quality to freeze. Neg cycle
5.N/A

2nd Cycle
1.31 and pcos
2. Follicle count at scan before EC 22
3. 7 eggs, 1 endometriotic
4. 5 fertilised but again none good enough to freeze. 2 out back in and successful cycle though.
5. N/A


----------



## vickster_77 (Oct 18, 2011)

1) Age & diagnosis? 33 with Male Factor
2) Follicle Count? 27 at scan before EC
3) Eggs Retrieved? 21, 19mature & had ICSI, 12 fertilised.
4) Embryos/Eggs Frozen? 5 made it to blast. Had 1 transferred & 4 frozen.
5) How many survived thaw? 1 thawed & transferred. 3 still in the freezer.


----------

